# Emphysema



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a CT scan to check out a kidney problem and the radiologist's report said I have emphysema. I called my doc's office and he looked at the scans and said I do not have emphysema. I asked him to have the radiologist take another look and submit a corrected report if I don't have it. He said it would not make any difference as the radiologist would stand by his original reading. I don't smoke, by the way. Do any of you have any knowledge of emphysema or CT scans?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

When I first was diagnosed with thyroid disease I had a few CT scans of my neck.

The results showed emphysematous changes in the top part of my lungs.

Not too surprised as I smoked for 30 some odd years.

As I watched my Mother slowly die from this horrible lung disease back in 2000 I got very nervous and concerned about my results of these CT scans .

Although all the Doctors were not too concerned as they stated everyone who smokes gets some form of lung damage.

I ask for confirmation with a full lung function test.

This is the only test that will confirm or deny the existence of emphysema.

I had the test and passed with well above average readings for my demographics.

I do not have emphysema but some damage from smoking.

Your best bet is to have a lung function test done to determine whether you have the disease or not.

You don't need to smoke to get this disease either.

But if you do the best thing is to quit.

I can personally say the only good thing about getting thyroid disease is it was the only thing that worked to make me quit smoking.

Not even the advice and passing of my Mom could totally get me off that highly addictive crap.

But thanks to good old Hashimoto's it's been more than three years since smoking those nasty things.

I'll never touch those death sticks again.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback! When I questioned the doc, he acted like I was a hypochondriac. I just want emphysema removed from my records if I don't have it. I guess I'll talk with my endo when I see her in June for my yearly. She's pretty thourough and will probably follow up. Congratulations on quitting! That's a huge accomplishment! I did smoke off and on for 11 years when I was very young, but it's been 33 years since I stopped.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it.

Everyone's lung function declines naturally after 35 anyway.

Somewhere in my med records it states mild emphysema.

But I also have the lung function tests to show I don't have the lung disease.

If you have a history of smoking and they see some scar tissue they use emphysematous changes as the diagnosis.

I know nothing about medical records but I'm sure there is a way to have it removed from your records.


----------

